# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Ψυχολόγος ή Ψυχίατρος...;

## harrys

Πρίν έξι περίπου μήνες πέρασα απο ένα χωρισμό και απο τότε έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης..

Κάποια πρoυπήρχαν όπως μόνιμη μελαγχολία, ενοχές, αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης, ανησυχία και απαισιοδοξία για το μέλλον και ίσως μερικά ακόμη αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα..
Πίστευα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία..

Μετά απο μια συζήτηση με κάποιο φιλικό πρόσωπο άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι καιρός να επισκεφτώ κάποιον ειδικό..
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι και το φιλικό πρόσωπο αλλά και κάποιος άλλος που το συζήτησα μου πρότειναν ψυχίατρο και όχι ψυχολόγο..
Επίσης, δεν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα..

----------


## gatoula

Οπως θα σου είπε και το φιλικό σου πρόσωπο, δέν είναι απαραίτητο ένας ψυχίατρός να σου δώσει φάρμακα..άν όμως σου δώσει θα είναι επειδή θα κρίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο.Γιατί δέν δοκιμάζεις και τα δύο και να δείς πιό σου ταιριάζει;Εγώ είμαι με το μέρος του φιλικού προσώπου πάντως....

----------


## kitty

Harry και εγω σου προτεινω να επισκεφθεις εναν ψυχιατρο γιατι οι ψυχολογοι δεν θα γιατρεψουν την ψυχη σου παρα μονο συμβουλευουν!Μην εισαι προκατειλημενος με τις λεξεις ψυχιατρος και φαρμακα γιατι μολις πας αναλογα την περιπτωση σου οπως σου ειπαν και οι υπολοιποι θα δεις τι θα σου προτεινει!συμβουλη μου ειναι να επισκεφθεις εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη!και θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα!

----------


## Black Rose

Εγω πήγαινα σε ψυχαναλυτή. Ποτέ δεν μου πρότεινε φάρμακο ακόμα και όταν ημουν \&quot;πίτα\&#039;. Ηξερε βέβαια ότι παράλληλα κάνω ομοιοπάθητική αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν έδινε φάρμακα. 

Η ψυχανάλυση ειναι μια πολυ αργή διαδικασία αλλά σε πάει σε μεγάλα βάθη και αν έχεις υπομονη και το κουράγιο να αντέξεις την βουτιά στα \&quot;εσω\&quot; σου , θα βγεις πολυ καλύτερος ανθρωπος. Κυριολεκτικά από τις \&quot;στάχτες\&quot; σου θα αναδυθείς.

Μέχρι κάποιο σημείο μπορείς να αποφύγεις τα φάρμακα αλλά αν έχεις ψυχοσωματικά φαίνόμενα (ημικρανίες, εμετούς, ζαλάδες, ταχυπαλμίες ) αλλά και βαθειά κατάθλιψη , κάτι πρέπει να πάρεις για να δώσεις δύναμη στον οργανισμό σου. Κυρίως αν έχεις αϋπνίες. Η αϋπνια διαλυει τον οργανισμό και δεν μπορεις να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάσταση.

Μην στέκεσαι αρνητικός στα φάρμακα, να συζητήσεις με το γιατρό πρώτα , να μιλήσετε για τυχόν παρενέργειες και μετά αποφασίζεις.

Εάν η κατάστασή σου είναι στις αρχές μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποια συμπτώματα (ήπια συμπτώματα) και με βότανα.

Οσο πιο γρηγορα πας σε ειδικό τόσο περισσότερο μειώνεις τις πιθανότητες να πάρεις φάρμακα. 

Καλή δύναμη! 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## harrys

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις..

Είναι μεγάλο βήμα για μένα σε μια περίοδο που δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω πολλά απλά καθημερινά πράγματα..

Και πρέπει να το κάνω γρήγορα γιατί πραγματικά είμαι στο όριο...

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ..
Μόλις έχω νέα θα γράψω..

----------


## nikigirl18

> [i]


ισως καλυτερα ωα πηγαινες πρωτα σε εναν ψυχιατρο να δεις τι θα σου πει κ αν μπορει να σε βοηθησει χωρις φαρμακα κ αν δεις οτι δεν γινετε τοτε ζητα τη βοηθεια ψυχολογου

----------


## tessa

[quote]_Originally posted by kitty_
οι ψυχολογοι δεν θα γιατρεψουν την ψυχη σου παρα μονο συμβουλευουν!

Καλησπερα,
τραγικο λαθος να πιστευεις kitty οτι οι ψυχιατροι ειναι αυτοι που θα γιατρεψουν την ψυχη. Οι ψυχιατροι περισσοτερο ασχολουνται με την κλινικη εικονα και τις συνεπειες των συμπτωματων στην καθημερινοτητα του ατομου οχι τοσο τα κοινωνικο προσωπικα αιτια που μπορει να τα προκαλεσαν.
Οσοι ψυχολογοι ειναι εξειδικευμενοι σε καποιας μορφης ψυχοθεραπεια δεν συμβουλευουν απλα αλλα θεραπευουν κατα βαση ολες τις μορφες των συναισθηματικων διαταραχων. 
Οι συμβουλοι ειναι αυτοι που δινουν συμβουλες και δεν κανουν θεραπεια.
Αλλωτε με συνδυασμο φαρμακοθεραπειας και αλλωτε οχι. Οι περισσοτεροι ψυχιατροι στην ελλαδα δυστυχως δεν ειναι απολυτα καταρτισμενοι οσον αφορα την ψυχοθεραπεια γι αυτο και χορηγουν φαρμακα παρακολουθωντας την πορεια των συμπτωματων. 

Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο και να μην ξεκινησεις απο ψυχιατρο. Ειναι αδικο να ταλαιπωρηθεις με αντικαταθλιπτικα τη στιγμη που τα συμπτωματα που περιεγραψες -απαισιοδοξια, μελαγχολια, ενοχες κτλπ- μπορει απλα να ηταν στοιχεια της προσωπικοτητας σου που απλα επιδεινωθηκαν με τον χωρισμο η δεν αντιμετωπιστηκαν εγκαιρα. Απο την αλλη μπορει ενα γεγονος -πχ. χωρισμος- να σε οδηγησε σε τετοιου ειδους συναισθηματα τα οποια πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστουν. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δε θα αντιμετωπισουν παρα μονο τη βιοχημικη βαση της καταθλιψης οχι την ολη ιδεα. Αν παλι μπορεις να βρεις εναν ψυχιατρο ο οποιος παραλληλα εχει εκπαιδευτει σε ψυχοθεραπευτικες μεθοδους τοτε ανεπιφυλακτα να επισκεφτεις αυτον.

φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## tessa

Harry sorry αλλα εχεις γραψει σε forum για διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης.....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Νικο θα μπορουσες please να μεταφερεις τα μηνυματα οπου νομιζεις.... μαλλον συναισθηματικες διαταραχες...

ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## NikosD.

Χάρη, δεν έχει σημασία αν θα επιλέξεις ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο. 
Σημασία έχει να επιλέξεις έναν ικανό και σωστό επαγγελματία, ασχέτως κατεύθυνσης ή ειδικότητας. Ο τίμιος επαγγελματίας, αν κρίνει ότι η περίπτωση δεν ανήκει σε αυτές που οφείλει, δικαιούται, μπορεί να αναλάβει, θα σε παραπέμψει στον αρμόδιο επαγγελματία.

Ωστόσο, θα θελα να συμπληρώσω - καταθέσω κάτι, με αφορμή την αίσθηση που μου αποπνέουν κάποιες από τις απαντήσεις: ο ψυχίατρος δεν είναι πιο επαγγελματίας ή πιο ειδικός από τον ψυχολόγο ή τον σύμβουλο. όλοι τους είναι εξ ίσου επαγγελματίες, όλοι τους εργάζονται για τη θεραπεία της μελαγχολίας ή της κατάθλιψης, επιλέγοντας ωστόσο διαφορετικό δρόμο.

Χάρη, να θυμάσαι ότι τις καλύτερες θάλασσες δεν τις έχουμε ταξιδέψει ακόμη. Καλή πορεία να χεις!

----------


## harrys

Γειά σας και πάλι..

Σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη επίσκεψη στον ψυχίατρο.
Δεν μου τον πρότεινε κάποιος, τυχαία τον βρήκα.

Είχα λίγο άγχος, νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν κάτι σαν εξομολόγηση στον πνευματικό..
Δεν ήξερα τι ακριβώς έπρεπε να πώ, περίμενα περισσότερες ερωτήσεις για να με βοηθήσει να βγάλω τις σκέψεις και αυτά που με απασχολούν..
Επίσης, φοβόμουν να πώ πολλά πράγματα για το θέμα του χωρισμού γιατί έλεγα μέσα μου μήπως με θεωρήσει για κάποιον που απλά προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει ένα χωρισμό..

Τελικά, δεν κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία..
Ασχολείται μόνο με φάρμακα..

Οπότε, λέω να το ψάξω λίγο ακόμη για κάποιον άλλο..

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας..

----------


## perimpanoy

Dear Harrys 

Κατ\&#039; αρχάς, συγχαρητήρια που μπήκες στη διαδικασία να το ψάξεις... 

Κατά δεύτερο, για μένα σημασία δεν έχει τόσο το αν ο επιστήμονας στον οποίο θα απευθυνθείς είναι ψυχολόγος, σύμβουλος ή ψυχίατρος, όσο το αν έχει ψυχοθεραπευτική παιδεία... Πράγμα που πρακτικά σημαίνει να έχει εκπαιδευτεί ολοκληρωμένα σε μία τουλάχιστον ψυχοθεραπευτική μέθοδο.

Αλλά ούτε και αυτό σου εξασφαλίζει απαραίτητα κάτι, αν δεν υπάρξει χημεία μεταξύ σας και αν δε σε εμπνεύσει ώστε να καθίσεις να ψάξεις τα ενδότερά σου με αυτόν/αυτήν.

Εξαρτάται, βέβαια, τι ψάχνεις κι εσύ...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως θα πρότεινα:

-μη διστάζεις να ρωτάς, αν το έχεις απορία και εάν σε ενδιαφέρει, τι θεραπευτική μέθοδο ακολουθεί ο επαγγελματίας που επέλεξες (αν ακολουθεί :P)
-μη διστάζεις να φύγεις, αν αισθανθείς ότι ο άνθρωπος απέναντί σου δε σε εμπνέει (αυτό με κάποια επιφύλαξη, με την έννοια του να ξέρεις, αν φύγεις, ότι το κάνεις επειδή δε σου πάει ο θεραπευτής, κι όχι επειδή ας πούμε σου είναι δύσκολη η διαδικασία, παρότι αισθάνεσαι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος θα μπορούσε να σε κατάλάβει και να σε βοηθήσει) 

Αυτά από μένα, καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## harrys

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το τι θα είναι ο \&quot;ειδικός\&quot;
Το θέμα είναι ότι λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας τον τελευταίο καιρό, ψάχνω εκείνους που μπορεί να καλύψει το ταμείο μου. Και απ\&#039; ότι κατάλαβα, οι ψυχολόγοι δεν ανήκουν σε αυτή τη κατηγορία.
Πάντως έχω διάθεση να το ψάξω αρκετά..

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω την άποψή σας για κάτι ακόμη..
Εχθές κουβέντιαζα με ένα φίλο για τη σχέση του..
Μου είπε κάτι που μου θύμισε τη συμπεριφορά μου στη σχέση που είχα και φοβάμαι ότι δεν είναι και τόσο φυσιολογικό..
Η κοπέλα του πολλές φορές σε στιγμές που όλα είναι καλά μεταξύ τους αναφέρει πράγματα που τον πληγώνουν..
Πχ, ότι πολλοί πρώην την παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, ότι γνώρισε κάποιον σήμερα..
Στη συνέχεια αφού καταλαβαίνει το λάθος της, ζητάει συγνώμη..

Ακριβώς το ίδιο έκανα και εγώ..
Εκεί που δεν είχαμε κάτι να πούμε, ανέφερα τέτοια πράγματα και βλέποντάς την να στεναχωριέται και να πληγώνεται ένιωθα πιό δυνατός..
Στη συνέχεια βέβαια, καταλάβαινα το λάθος μου και ζητούσα συγνώμη..μέχρι που να περάσει λίγος καιρός για να το επαναλάβω..

----------


## harrys

Ναι Αφροδίτη..
Είναι κι αυτό..
Δεν αγαπώ και δεν σέβομαι τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό..

Πώς όμως καταλήγεις έτσι..;

----------


## harrys

Αφροδίτη, είναι ακριβώς όπως το είπες..
Ναρκωτικό..
Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου απο μικρός να το αναζητώ..
Δεν ξέρω αν κάποια στιγμή θα καταφέρω να γίνω καλά..

Νομιζα ότι ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να αλλάξει αν έχει τη θέληση..

Πλέον, έχω αρχίσει να μην πιστεύω και σ\&#039; αυτό..

Τελικά, ο φίλος δεν άντεξε και χώρισε χθές..
Ενας άλλος, μετά απο πέντε χρόνια βαδίζει προς τα εκεί..

Alex30,
αγάπη..αυτοεκτίμηση..σεβασμ ό..αξιοπρέπεια..τα έχω χάσει εδώ και χρόνια..

----------


## harrys

Αφροδίτη, σήμερα θα κάνω μερικά τηλέφωνα. Επίσης, ρώτησα και κάποια άτομα που εμπιστεύομαι μήπως έχουν κάποιο γνωστό.

Alex, έχεις δίκιο..
Απλά, θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου απο μικρό να πιέζομαι για διάφορα απλά καθημερινά πράγματα..
Θυμάμαι κάθε μέρα έκανα απολογισμό, τι λάθη έκανα και γιατί..
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να προτιμώ να μην μιλάω στις παρέες, να αποφεύγω να βγαίνω και γενικά να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου..
Οπότε, δεν έκανα \&quot;λάθη\&quot;, όμως μάζευα μέσα μου πολλά και κάποια στιγμή ξέσπαγα συνήθως με άσχημο τρόπο..
Αυτό, συνεχίζεται ακόμη και σήμερα..

----------


## harrys

Λοιπόν, πρίν λίγες μέρες πήγα στον δεύτερο ειδικό..
Είχα ρωτήσει απο το τηλέφωνο αν έκανε ψυχοθεραπεία και μου απάντησε θετικά..

Με κράτησε περίπου μισή ώρα, με ρώτησε τι πρόβλημα έχω και τελικά μου είπε να πάρω ένα φαρμακάκι(Ladose) και να ξαναπάω μετά απο δύο εβδομάδες..για να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για τα ψυχολογικά μου..

Πώς σας φαίνεται..;

----------


## NikosD.

Χάρη, λυπάμαι αν θα σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά αν ο ψυχίατρος στον οποίο απευθύνθηκες έκανε ψυχοθεραπεία, ο χρόνος που θα παρέμενες εκεί θα ήταν 50 λεπτά και αυτός ο χρόνος ισχύει ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ. Τα όρια στη θεραπεία τίθενται από τη πρώτη συνεδρία και μέσα σε αυτά περιλαμβάνεται και το όριο του χρόνου. Ακόμη, η πρώτη συνεδρία, είθισται να διαρκεί κατ\&#039; εξαίρεση περισσότερο από 50 λεπτά, μιας και είναι η πρώτη επαφή και έχει και διαγνωστικό χαρακτήρα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε διαρκεί λγότερο.

Επίσης, αν έκανε ψυχοθεραπεία, δε θα σου έδινε ladosse στη πρώτη συνεδρία. (αυτό το τελευταίο το λέω με επιφύλαξη, αν και συνήθως έτσι συμβαίνει).

Να κάνω την εκτίμηση μου αν και ριψοκινδυνεύω? Ο ψυχίατρος στον οποίο απευθύνθηκες, μάλλον σκοπεύει να κάνει κουβεντούλες μαζί σου, δίνοντας και 5-10 συμβουλές, στηριζόμενες στη προσωπική του εμπειρία. Αυτό όμως ΔΕΝ είναι ψυχοθεραπεία. Δυστυχώς όμως, αποτελεί συνήθη πρακτική πολλών μη ειδικών \&quot;ειδικών\&quot;. Δυστυχώς, η ψυχοθεραπεία, όντας κατά κάποιο τρόπο, \&quot;τέχνη του λόγου\&quot; (ποιητική αδεία το λέω αυτό), συχνά γίνεται αντικείμενο εκμετάλευσης από διάφορους.

Χάρη, αποφεύγω τις περισσότερες φορές να λέω σε ανθρώπους που γνωρίζω εδώ στο φόρουμ \&quot;να το τηλέφωνο μου, ελάτε από το γραφείο μου\&quot;. Επίσης αποφεύγω να παραπέμπω σε συναδέλφους, ή όταν το κάνω αυτό, συνηθίζω, αν μπορώ, να δίνω 2 και 3 ονόματα ώστε ο άνθρωπος να διαλέγει μόνος του αυτόν που αισθάνεται ότι προτιμά.
Ωστόσο, επειδή σε βλέπω να ταλαιπωρείσαι αρκετό καιρό με το θέμα της επιλογής και να χάνεις χρήματα και χρόνο, πες μου αν θέλεις σε ποια πόλη ζεις και να δω αν μπορώ να σε παραπέμπψω σε κάποιον συνάδελφο που γνωρίζω και εμπιστεύομαι την επιστημονικότητα του και το επαγγελματικό ήθος του.

Αν θέλεις, γράψε εδώ ή στείλε μου e-mail στο [email protected]

ΥΓ. Χάρη, προσωπικά λυπάμαι και θυμώνω με όσα συμβαίνουν στο \&quot;συνάφι\&quot; μου, πχ όταν διαβάζω για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, συνεδρίας 30 λεπτών. Ωστόσο, ότι και να σου λέω, βάλτο στην άκρη, αν εσύ αισθάνεσαι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ψυχίατρος με κάποιο τρόπο σου ταιριάζει. Δε θα θελα να φανώ απόλυτος, μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος εκτίμηση.

----------


## tessa

Καλησπερα harry,
εμενα δε μου φαινεται καθολου περιεργο διοτι οι περισσοτεροι ψυχιατροι στην Ελλαδα δεν ειναι εκπαιδευμενοι σε καποιου ειδους ψυχοθεραπεια και αυτο γιατι στην βασικη τους ψυχιατρικη εκπαιδευση δεν περιλαμβανεται κατι τετοιο. Αυτο γινεται στο εξωτερικο οπου οχι μονον σε υποχρεωνουν να διαλεξεις ψυχοθεραπευτικη κατευθυνση αλλα για να γινεις συμβουλος ψυχιατρος \&#039;consultant\&#039; πρεπει να εξιδεικευτεις και περαιτερω σε αυτην. Οσον αφορα τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που σου χορηγησε μπορει να εγινε για δυο λογους. Πρωτος μπορει να ειναι για να σε ανακουφισει απο τα συμπτωματα που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα του περιεγραψες μεχρι να κλεισετε την επομενη συνεδρια η δευτερον απλα σου χορηγησε τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και σε καλεσε μετα απο 1-2 βδομαδες για να συζητησετε την \&#039;προοδο\&#039; σου.
Στην Ελλαδα υπαρχει εντονη η ταση να συγχεεται η ψυχοθεραπεια με τον απλο διαλογο και την κουβεντα. Αν ο ψυχιατρος που επισκεφτηκες νομιζεις οτι δεν γνωριζει απο καποια συγκεκριμενη ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα κανει μια μιξη ολων αυτων που εχει διαβασει πιθανον καλο θα ηταν να τον αποφυγεις. Δε θα παρω θεση για ολους αυτους που \&#039;αμαυρωνουν\&#039; και το επαγγελμα μου στο χερι ολων των ασθενων και μη ειναι να τους καταγγειλουν η πολυ απλα να μην τους επισκεπτονται.

τεσσα

----------


## harrys

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας.
Εργάζομαι στο χώρο της υγείας όπου βλέπω πολλά και σίγουρα το επάγγελμα του γιατρού είναι απο τα πιό δύσκολα..και παρεξηγημένα..
Οντως στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πίσω σε πάρα πολλά θέματα αλλά δεν φταίει πάντα το \&quot;σύστημα\&quot;..
Υπάρχουν πολλοί στο επάγγελμα, όχι μόνο στη συγκεκριμένη ειδικότητα που αλίμονο σου αν πέσεις στα χέρια τους..
Ομως, τι να κάνεις..
Δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσω οπότε αναγκαστικά ψάχνω για εκείνους που δέχονται το ταμείο μου.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσο το ψάχνω τόσο ακούω και διαφορετικές απόψεις.

Οπότε πήρα την αποφαση να ξεκινήσω το Ladose.
Το παίρνω απο εχθές, δεν είχα κάποια παρενέργεια(ναυτία) και απ\&#039;οτι μου είπαν χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον δεκαπέντε με είκοσι μέρες για να δώ κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Δεν περιμένω τα πάντα απο το φάρμακο, σίγουρα θέλει και προσωπική \&quot;δουλειά\&quot; που θέλω σίγα σιγά να ξεκινήσω.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## adda

εγώ το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω ειναι να ψάξεις λιγο καλυτερα να βρεις κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη η ψυχολόγο γιατι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη ειναι πως μονο εκεινοι μπορουν να σε βοηθήσουν να λύσεις το προβλημα σου ενω ο ψυχίατρος το καλύπτει απλως με χάπια... επίσης πιστευω πως πολλές φορες οταν η κατάσταση το απαιτει, πρεπει να παιρνουμε χαπια αλλα αυτο για πολύ λιγο και αφου παράλληλα δουλεύουμε το προβλημα μας.,... η δική μου αποψη ειναι πως ο ψυχίατρος σου δινει χάπια και σου λεει 2 3 κουβέντες η συμβουλες... ο ψυχολόγος η ψυχοθεραπευτης ειναι εκεινος που θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις την ρίζα του προβλήματος και να το πολεμήσεις... αυτα τα λέω εχοντας δει περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που πήγαιναν σε ψυχίατρο και μετα σε ψυχολόγο... μεγάλη διαφορα... και οσο καιρο ήταν στο ψυχίατρο το μονο που κατάφερναν ήταν να καλύπτουν το πρόβλημα τους με χάπια....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Χάρη, δεν έχει σημασία αν θα επιλέξεις ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο. 
> Σημασία έχει να επιλέξεις έναν ικανό και σωστό επαγγελματία, ασχέτως κατεύθυνσης ή ειδικότητας. Ο τίμιος επαγγελματίας, αν κρίνει ότι η περίπτωση δεν ανήκει σε αυτές που οφείλει, δικαιούται, μπορεί να αναλάβει, θα σε παραπέμψει στον αρμόδιο επαγγελματία.
> 
> Ωστόσο, θα θελα να συμπληρώσω - καταθέσω κάτι, με αφορμή την αίσθηση που μου αποπνέουν κάποιες από τις απαντήσεις: ο ψυχίατρος δεν είναι πιο επαγγελματίας ή πιο ειδικός από τον ψυχολόγο ή τον σύμβουλο. όλοι τους είναι εξ ίσου επαγγελματίες, όλοι τους εργάζονται για τη θεραπεία της μελαγχολίας ή της κατάθλιψης, επιλέγοντας ωστόσο διαφορετικό δρόμο.
> 
> Χάρη, να θυμάσαι ότι τις καλύτερες θάλασσες δεν τις έχουμε ταξιδέψει ακόμη. Καλή πορεία να χεις!


Ψιλοάσχετο με το θέμα αλλά πιάνοντας ως αφορμή μία φράση στο κείμενο.....αγαπημένο ποιήμα γνωστής μου που μου έμοιαζε λίγο κάπως-μιας και δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω.....Νομίζω πως από αυτό πήρες την τελευταία φράση...


Η πιο όμορφη θάλασσα είν\'αυτή 
που δεν την αρμενίσαμε ακόμα.
Το πιο όμορφο παιδί
δε μεγάλωσε ακόμα.

Τις πιο όμορφες μέρες
τις πιο όμορφες μέρες μας
δεν τις ζήσαμε ακόμα,
δεν τις ζήσαμε ακόμα.

Κι ό,τι πιο όμορφο
κι ό,τι πιο όμορφο 
θα\'θελα να σου πω
δεν στο\'πα ακόμα,
δεν στο\'πα ακόμα.

Υ.Γ.Ποιανού είναι το ποίημα;Ex εσύ που τα πήγαινες καλά με τα λογοτεχνικά;

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Χάρη, δεν έχει σημασία αν θα επιλέξεις ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο. 
> Σημασία έχει να επιλέξεις έναν ικανό και σωστό επαγγελματία, ασχέτως κατεύθυνσης ή ειδικότητας. Ο τίμιος επαγγελματίας, αν κρίνει ότι η περίπτωση δεν ανήκει σε αυτές που οφείλει, δικαιούται, μπορεί να αναλάβει, θα σε παραπέμψει στον αρμόδιο επαγγελματία.
> 
> ...


Μιας και στο προτελευταίο βιβλίο που διάβασα (ένα παιδί μετράει τα άστρα) ΔΕΝ ήταν μέσα λέω να ψάξω στο google και voila......

http://deilogos.wordpress.com/2007/04/02/loisos/

Ρίτσος έχει και τον Λοϊζο να μας το τραγουδάει......

Πάντως εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί. Ασεβείς όντας δε, θα παράφραζα τον ποιητή γράφοντας ......


Η πιο όμορφη θάλασσα είν\'αυτή 
που τώρα δα μέσα της κολυμπώ.
και το πιο όμορφο παιδί
είναι αυτό που με κοιτά
και βλέπω εγώ τον κόσμο όλο.

Τις πιο όμορφες μέρες
τις πιο όμορφες μέρες μας
μην τις αναπολείς διαρκώς στο χτές,
μην τις ψάχνεις ατέλειωτα στο αύριο
ζούμε στο τώρα εδώ μη το ξεχνάς.

Κι ό,τι πιο όμορφο
κι ό,τι πιο όμορφο 
θα\'θελα να σου πω
μα και αν δε ξέρω πως
σου γράφω με στιχάκια ξένα.

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιο ταμείο πληρώνει για ψυχοθεραπεία. Τα περισσότερα μάλλον θα έχουν έναν ψυχίατρο αλλά από την εμπειρία μου εκείνος είναι κυρίως για να γράφει φάρμακα. Νομίζω χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος ότι σοβαρή δουλειά γίνεται στους ιδιωτικούς. Εκεί που θα πληρώσεις... σχεδόν ένα νοίκι και βάλε το μήνα. Αλλά θα γίνει δουλειά. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά (άρη) αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται αλλιώς σοβαρή δουλειά.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αχ συνταξιδιώτη Εξ....Με πιάνεις....Φιλοσόφα φιλοσόφα...Να φανταστείς ότι περίμενα να το σχολιάσεις το στιχάκι μιας και στο φόρουμ έδειξες μια έφεση παλιά στα απανθίσματα τα λογοτεχνικά...Μία με τον Εμπειρίκο,μία με τον Καβάφη......κ.τ.λ


Πολύ καλή η παράφραση. Ε ναι ρε παιδιά...Η πιο όμορφη θάλασσα δεν είναι η ουτοπική,άπιαστη,\'\'αναρμέν ιστη\"-oh my god-...Είναι αυτή που γευόμαστε....Το πιο όμορφο παιδί μεγάλωσε και με κοιτά....Τις πιο όμορφες μέρες μας τις ζήσαμε,τις ζούμε και να τις ζούμε...και όπως πιο ωραία το είπες παραπάνω......Και ό,τι πιο όμορφο θα ήθελα να σου πω ελπίζω να έχω προλάβει και να στο έχω ήδη πει.......γιατί κάνοντας μια παράφραση του Αποστόλου Παύλου στον ύμνο για την αγάπη....αν δεν είχα το κουράγιο να σου πόσο σε αγαπώ τότε χαλκός γέγονα....

----------

